# Apache - mehrere virtuelle Hosts im Netzwerk



## dave (2. Juni 2002)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab nen lokalen Apache Server und einige virtuelle Hosts eingerichtet.
Sieht so aus:

<VirtualHost 127.0.0.2>
    ServerAdmin bla@bla.de
    DocumentRoot d:\homepages\...
    ServerName myhost
    ErrorLog logs/test.log
    CustomLog logs/test.log common
</VirtualHost>

den kann ich dann vomm selben Rechner über die IP, wie hier 127.0.0.2, ansprechen.

Jetzt will ich allerdings über nen anderen Rechner im Netzwerk, oder aus'm Internet auf den virtuellen Server zugreifen.

Wie geht denn das? Brauch ich da nem DNS Server?

Danke schonmal!
dave


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. Juni 2002)

hi,


ich glaub ich hab unter http://www.netzadmin.org/apache.htm mal was gelesen über apache im netzwerk



cya


wolf


----------



## dave (3. Juni 2002)

Hmm... hab da irgendwie nix gefunden..

Gab zwar was über Host-Dateien, wie ich Namen in IP-Adressen übersetzen lassen kann, aber da bringt mir ja nix...


----------



## fungo (11. Juni 2002)

http://www.netzadmin.org/hosts.htm

Das mit er Host-Datei war schon das richtige!


----------



## dave (11. Juni 2002)

Naja, aber mit durch die Host-Datei werden ja nur die Namen auf IP-Adresse ersetzt.

wenn ich aber dann verschiedene Namen auf einen Rechner umleite, zb so:

192.168.0.1	server1
192.168.0.1	server2
192.168.0.1	server3

Dann wird doch jedes Mal nur der erste virtuelle Host auf 192.168.0.1 angesprochen.

Ich will aber auch die anderen erreichen.


----------

